# I got da blues



## Road Dog (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is a pic I took last month.


----------



## cracked bottle (Mar 17, 2010)

Now that is a nice group shot!!!!!!  Love the winter background.    You should frame that picture and sell it at a bottle show.



 Marc


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 17, 2010)

hard to pick a favorite out of that grouping.

 guess i like the T & C on the left. 

 wouldn't mind having any of them though. 

 thanx for sharing with us....


 jim


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Marc and Jim. I'm still trying to get the right combination of bottles. That W.T. & Co took me around 30 years to finally get. They are not even terribly hard to find. Still have to get the 1861 dated variant.


----------



## Just Dig it (Mar 18, 2010)

I like the Tweddles ...  wheres that from


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Dig it. That Tweddle is a New York Bottle 38 Courtland Street. It dates to 1845-50. In 1850 ,Tweddle Jr. took over and the bottles are embossed different


----------



## potstone (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice grouping, makes for a great picture.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 27, 2010)

That is BEAUTIFUL!! star []


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh my, Id kill to have those bottles in my collection, awesome picture.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't stop looking at it it's soooooo beautiful. What kind of a window are they sitting in? What kind of camera did you use?  Thanks, star~*


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 1, 2010)

It's a large bay window. I use a Sony Cyber Shot 5.0 mega pixels


----------



## Stardust (Apr 1, 2010)

The whole pic must be even better... thanks RD for sharing. I'm very impressed nice little camera.[] keep posting your shots. I love them! star~*


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 2, 2010)

Gorgeous. And thanks again for sharing some of your blues with me!


----------



## glass man (Apr 2, 2010)

DANG ROAD DOG YOU ALWAYS SHOW GREAT BOTTLES! WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOUR WHOLE COLLECTION! JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah jamie, especially with his creative eye behind the camera. RD show us more of your collection PRETTY PLEASE?


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks, it's tough to find time for figuring pics. Some I take just to show and some I take to look purty. Sometimes I get lucky and get both. Part of my collection is packed away. I'll try and post some this month. Here is a just showin pic of all my Cooper's Balms together.


----------



## Stardust (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks RD another beauty. Cooper is a Family Name for my family. I'll have to read about that med... See I learned something new today. I have a baby face  Cooper Milk that I love... 

 Thanks again and I'll keep watching for your pics... Have a wonderful day!
 star~*


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 3, 2010)

You dig all of those? Great pics and even greater bottles


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> You dig all of those? Great pics and even greater bottles


 Thanks, I wish I dug them all.


----------

